# Cool- check out John Powell's studio!



## dcoscina (Mar 7, 2011)

http://filmmusiccritics.org/2011/03/joh ... ur-dragon/

Pictures of him receiving an award for How to Train Your Dragon. very modest setup in some regards to be quite honest. Very streamlined but looks terrific. Cannot believe he uses a Yamaha Mo 8. I had one of them thar things a few years back. Action was too heavy for my tastes but obviously Powell doesn't mind it. Nice!


----------



## Markus S (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, I have the same coffee cup..


----------



## José Herring (Mar 7, 2011)

It's inspiring to see. He's doing so much great work and the equipment he uses to write and produce with is rather obtainable. 

Thx for posting.


----------



## midphase (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, for someone who probably has about $20mil in his savings account...it's a rather modest studio. Unless that is the intern-room. I do like his big red button though!


----------



## MacQ (Mar 7, 2011)

I dunno ... B&W 800-Series in 5.1 ... that's a decent amount of coin. :-P

~Stu


----------



## José Herring (Mar 7, 2011)

MacQ @ Mon Mar 07 said:


> I dunno ... B&W 800-Series in 5.1 ... that's a decent amount of coin. :-P
> 
> ~Stu



Yeah, but that's about the most expensive thing in that shot. Funny that HGW also I think has a pretty modest setup. JP's studio is actually quite retro looking. Just kind of goes to prove that you don't need all the latest greatest to get a good result (but, also the 100 piece orchestra for every cue doesn't hurt either  )


----------



## _taylor (Mar 7, 2011)

That's just one room in a multi-room complex. Absolutely stunning place if you've ever been.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 7, 2011)

_taylor @ Mon Mar 07 said:


> That's just one room in a multi-room complex. Absolutely stunning place if you've ever been.



Makes sense. Do you know if this is his main room though?


----------



## jlb (Mar 7, 2011)

What is the red button for? Ejector seat? His keyboard set up is just like mine. Having two cinema screens is great

jlb


----------



## madbulk (Mar 7, 2011)

rayinstirling @ Mon Mar 07 said:


> Hmmm!
> 
> Maybe the room just has to be full of talent and the rest of the stuff are just tools.



Yeah maybe, but I'd have a hard time believing that's where he sits. No way.


----------



## MacQ (Mar 7, 2011)

Slightly OT but related ... what's the split on guys that prefer to work with lots of light versus those who like to work in a cave? You see stuff like Zimmer's room where it's a casino-styled atmosphere of "what time/day is it?" and then stuff like this where it's awash in sunlight. Personally I'm split. I like sunlight, but I hate glare, and the whole music-for-picture thing just feels "cooler" in the dark.

Which probably somewhat accounts for my albino-white complexion ...

~Stu


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I doubt that is his "A" room. 

Nice to see that he is still a fellow Logic user.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 7, 2011)

Some bozo with glasses is standing right in front of his console so we can't see anything!

.


----------

